

Something terrible could be happening in Parliament on Monday - kmfrk
https://medium.com/@tom_watson/something-terrible-could-be-happening-in-parliament-on-monday-and-i-need-your-urgent-attention-22c3136de17c

======
kmfrk
Update:

    
    
        @tomwatson
        Statement on Comms Data and Interception confirmed for this morning.
        MPs have not seen the BIll that will be railroaded through next week.
    

[https://twitter.com/tom_watson/status/487148889951440896](https://twitter.com/tom_watson/status/487148889951440896)

